# Friday MDFA



## lrmama (Jan 5, 2004)

Just wondering what the theme is today?

Also, does anyone remember what size today's KSS is? I might need to request stalking help...


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I dunno, but I want in! I wanna buy! T minus 75 minutes? ....


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

It is Back to School. So I want something. I've been homeschooling since 1993, back when most of you were still in grammar school.

That being said, it puts me in the too old to stalk HyenaCart category. This is the first time that I have seen my age slow me down. It is depressing.







Well, other than the fact that as soon as I hit 40 I needed reading glasses. I guess that it is a given. Age 40=reading glasses.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

The KSS is a large and I'm gonna try for it!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Is there a preview somewhere? I have already spent $$$ at MDFA, can't decide if I want to stalk. I already want another pair of Moss Feet, lol... What's cooking today?


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
I've been homeschooling since 1993, back when most of you were still in grammar school..

I was in Jr High, thankyouverymuch!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
That being said, it puts me in the too old to stalk HyenaCart category. This is the first time that I have seen my age slow me down. It is depressing.

seriously, don't feel bad. I can't score anything on the hyena cart either. Age doesnt mean squat apparently! :LOL


----------



## Taosmama (May 2, 2002)

I owe you too Kailia, but I'm one of those old-lady slow-as-molasses stalkers (41!!!!)!


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

I need help with MDFA. I want either PWP wool pants, a small or large BBH, or any size Mudpie. Can anyone help me with getting one of these?

AmiBeth

P.S. They are listed in order of preference. LOL


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

I would love help for PWP wool pants. I'm 0 for 3 now. AugustLia, PLEASE help me with your incredible hyena cart skills?


----------



## MyTwoAs (May 19, 2004)

My hubby already told me no accidental purchases today. :LOL


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
That being said, it puts me in the too old to stalk HyenaCart category. This is the first time that I have seen my age slow me down. It is depressing.







Well, other than the fact that as soon as I hit 40 I needed reading glasses. I guess that it is a given. Age 40=reading glasses.

I got glasses when I was in grad school in '87. So hitting 40 didn't change much, other than the bones are a little creakier (o did I say a little? crikey, I meant A LOT creakier).


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
I would love help for PWP wool pants. I'm 0 for 3 now. AugustLia, PLEASE help me with your incredible hyena cart skills?

















didn't you just post that you were on the wagon?


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

I'd love to help out mammas, but I'm trying for the KSS, and I've found with the Hyenacart you get one chance and one chance only. I will try for you Julia, but you might have better luck trying for yourself.

Julia what is your paypal address?


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

:

Amy are you a :cop: in training?







I posted that earlier! I had forgotten about MDFA









Don't worry AugustLia, go for the kss


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Quote:

The KSS is a large and I'm gonna try for it!
Well.....I guess I don't stand a chance.not against the hyena cart hyena


----------



## TheGardenMama (Dec 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
It is Back to School. So I want something. I've been homeschooling since 1993, back when most of you were still in grammar school.

In 1993 I had three daughters 7, 5 and 3







I WISH I had been homeschooling them, but I was married to a loser who didn't work, so I did


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

MommyMellie~
If you are fast enough to accidently purchase something can you PLEASE help me?! My computer is too darn slow









AmiBeth


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Are there any stalkers for hire out there....? I'd love wool pants....


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*







:

Amy are you a :cop: in training?







I posted that earlier! I had forgotten about MDFA










Nah, I'm just messin' with ya!


----------



## MyTwoAs (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaliMommie*
MommyMellie~
If you are fast enough to accidently purchase something can you PLEASE help me?! My computer is too darn slow









AmiBeth

I can try for you sure, what do you want and what is your email address. My dad is supposed to be picking up my son right around that time though, hopefully he's a little late. I'll try for anything but the KSS.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

now I'll never get PWP pants. The







s are all over them!







:


----------



## MyTwoAs (May 19, 2004)

Julia - I snagged a set the first day so even us non-hyena cart pros can do it.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

holli if you aren't too swamped, try for some GN PWP wool pants for me. angelicasjournal at yaho dot com


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Julia..I snagged some pants first day too...I can try for you...What do you want?


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

*MommyMellie & Holli*~
I really, really want PWP wool pants, but I'd also be happy with a small or large from BBH. My paypal is [email protected] Thanks!

AmiBeth


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

I wish that PWP had some more boyish colored Pants, they most GN are the butter and I'd rather have unembellished ones! Maybe at todays stocking!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Julia..I snagged some pants first day too...I can try for you...What do you want?









I







you Lindsay.







julia @ redsweatergraphics.com I want any of the just pants (don't need a set). I don't even care about GN anymore :LOL


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*







I







you Lindsay.







julia @ redsweatergraphics.com I want any of the just pants (don't need a set). I don't even care about GN anymore :LOL

Great! Ill do my best!







OH, Does size matter?


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Great! Ill do my best!







OH, Does size matter?

YPS or medium


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

It's my birthday today so I am dreaming of a KSS.But I have yet to score with the hyena cart so I don't feel to hopeful


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
YPS or medium









Alright, Ill do my VERY best!


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Holli, I am not crazy about purple for boys. Sometimes it's okay, but I'd much prefer blue personally


----------



## MyTwoAs (May 19, 2004)

AmiBeth - My dad just picked up my son so I will do my best for ya!


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
It's my birthday today so I am dreaming of a KSS.But I have yet to score with the hyena cart so I don't feel to hopeful









'

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## beachmama (Sep 18, 2002)

Happy Birthday Jamie!

I'm hoping for a Mudpie fitted! I've never had one and they look awesome!


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Alright, so I can stalk like a madman for anybody else, but when I'm trying for something for my own DS I have no luck. Who got the KSS?


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

yes, purple is great.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

: I had it and someone got it.........


----------



## MyTwoAs (May 19, 2004)

Hmm, no new BBH products and the PWP were all gone. Sorry AmiBeth.


----------



## beachmama (Sep 18, 2002)

AHHHH! right after I posted I went to MDFA and the mudpie was there, I clicked to read the description and it was gone! Holy cow that Hyena Cart is spiffy, and spooky, so fast!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Julia got the PWP YPS Rose Pants!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

WHAT?!!!!!!!!!!??


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I tried Shelly!! I clicked on it, my computer glitched and then it was gone









Julia then I tired for you but it looks like Lindsay snagged the pants for you!


----------



## MyTwoAs (May 19, 2004)

Happy Birthday Jaime!!

Lia -







: Maybe someone else got it for you? *fingers crossed*


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Man I am getting old.I can't even get to the point of seeing the email adress box. :LOL


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)

Yay Julia!!!!


----------



## lrmama (Jan 5, 2004)

The KSS was beautiful...I'm going to tell myself it was probably too big, anyhow!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

So just the one pair of pink PWP pants? Blah.


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Who got the KSS?


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Yes Julia, They are yours! Oh, I ended up using my own email on accident but just email Meagan at meagan @ patchworkpixie. com. That was fun!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

I got the email box filled out and everything....I don't need it anyway. I was just excited.
So who got it??


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Jamie!


----------



## MyTwoAs (May 19, 2004)

I snagged the Mudpie for myself once I saw that BBH didn't have anything new and that the PWP was sold out. I probably got to the Mudpie page at 12:01 - I was surprised to see it was still available.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

No ones gonna fess up to the KSS?? Happy Birthday Jamie!


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

There were some slim pickin's today. Hardly anything. No BBH and only one Mudpie set. I'm all about the diapers. I like some of the wooden toys, but a lot of those items are over the top(like 99.00 for kids overalls, that's a bit much!)


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

THANK YOU LINDSAY!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Quote:

like 99.00 for kids overalls, that's a bit much!)


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone









I wish Grow Me a Rainbow had stocked more prefold fitteds in premium.I need to buy something...


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*







THANK YOU LINDSAY!

































































Of Course, Anytime!







Glad to get them for ya!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Sooooo......who got that purty soaker??!?!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Dang, Who got the bloody KSS??? LOL


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

stealth hyena







:


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Like a bandit in the night.....
The stealth hyena stalks its prey with the utmost precision


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Like a bandit in the night.....
The stealth hyena stalks its prey with the utmost precision









:


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Like a bandit in the night.....
The stealth hyena stalks its prey with the utmost precision

LOL, but seriously, who stole my KSS!!

J/K, but I did really want that one. It's okay. Ds is still swimming in his Medium!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Shelly - not to get your hopes up but how do you know you didn't get it?


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustLia23*
LOL, but seriously, who stole my KSS!!

J/K, but I did really want that one. It's okay. Ds is still swimming in his Medium!

Wasn't me.... I feel bad that you got all the others for other people but you couldn't get one for YOU!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Oh no you didn't get the KSS AugustLia?? I'm sorry, maybe someone will have buyers remorse.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Quote:

Shelly - not to get your hopes up but how do you know you didn't get it?
Because when I hit "submit" it said sold out!!!!
And I indeed said a FLURRY of BAD WORDS








I am gonna go roll in prefolds to cheer myself up :LOL


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Because when I hit "submit" it said sold out!!!!
And I indeed said a FLURRY of BAD WORDS








I am gonna go roll in prefolds to cheer myself up :LOL

Ah, see I've never been that close to actually getting something so I wasn't sure.

sigh, I need a good roll in some prefolds too - have fun!


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

:

I feel bad about it too.







Man, I am having a rotten day.


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
*sniff* *sniff*.. am I on the stealth hyena trail?

Kim.. you have been awfully quiet.. did your old tired fingers come through this time??

Holli

No, my tired old fingers didn't snag anything. But I was more concerned with cracking that Hyena Cart. I need to get my procedure perfected. Now I know what NOT to do.







:


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
*sniff* *sniff*.. am I on the stealth hyena trail?

Kim.. you have been awfully quiet.. did your old tired fingers come through this time??

Holli

:LOL I was thinking that too

Okay the more I look at the KSS the less I like it so I feel better about not getting it.I have yet to own a KSS and when I do I want it to be amazing like the unicorn.

Okay I need to buy something to celebrate my day.I can't find anything I like instock.Maybe I'll go bug Christina for a custom order.......


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Maybe the







got it? I dunno- just a thought


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
No, my tired old fingers didn't snag anything. But I was more concerned with cracking that Hyena Cart. I need to get my procedure perfected. Now I know what NOT to do.







:

Yeah, after failing at MANY stockings with the hyena cart so far I've finally learned not to click on the picture!! I'm just so used to doing that with other things that it's automatic. I have to 'hyena train' my brain!







: I crack myself up!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
Yeah, after failing at MANY stockings with the hyena cart so far I've finally learned not to click on the picture!! I'm just so used to doing that with other things that it's automatic. I have to 'hyena train' my brain!







: I crack myself up!

Nevermind...off to have some coke to get my brain working


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Did ya get it Lauira??? Who got it?? Im intrigued!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

you click on the title


----------



## Kerry (Aug 1, 2004)

Can someone fill me in? I am new here and I have NO IDEA what anyone is talking about! There are WAY too many acronyms for me to keep up...where do I start?


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

I am not gonna let this thread die till I find out who got the KSS
and Kerry here ya go
www.middayfaire.com


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

shelly... did you roll in pf's??


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Yes I did as a matter o fact. mmmmmmmm nice clean fluff!!!! I just dyed one of my SOS robins egg too to make myself feel better :LOL


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Yes I did as a matter o fact. mmmmmmmm nice clean fluff!!!! I just dyed one of my SOS robins egg too to make myself feel better :LOL









: i bet it looks awesome! :LOL


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

I sure hope so......Sigh what a day.
At least my kids are all better!!!! WHOHOOOOoooooooo
I never thought I would be so excited to open a diaper and find a turd!!! But I was!!!!!1 YAAAAAA









<<<<<does a hurkey>>>>>:LOL


----------



## Kerry (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks for the link! WOW...I am so far out of my league!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

OMGoodness!!!!








Its a 4 now oh dear!!!! Be safe momma we are thinking of you.


----------



## Taosmama (May 2, 2002)

Sorry Lia, I didn't get it either!


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Here I am, a day late and a dollar short again! I absolutely loved the KSS today - bright colors, very nice. Congrats to whoever got it. The mudpies was gorgeous too. Noon central just seems to be difficult timing for me. I love to go back and peek at the goodies though.


----------



## mamaMAMAma (Nov 20, 2001)

I thought they only stock on Tuesdays. Can someone tell me pretty please whats going on?


----------



## sovereignqueen (Aug 5, 2004)

Glad my car broke down and I missed out. Those surfer moss feet shoes were too cute. (I keep threatening to buy squeaker a baby-sized wetsuit to match mine, DH would be furious.)


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Sooooo, did we find out who got the KSS? Was it Laura?


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Yes, I'm curious, too!


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustLia23*
Sooooo, did we find out who got the KSS? Was it Laura?









:

Yes, it was me. I was waiting for it all week.







Both of my toddlers will have a KSS now. Yay! I am sorry I stole if from you, AugustLia. I didn't realize you were going for it.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

No that's okay







. I would ask for 1st dibs when your done with it, but your littlest one is younger than mine. Enjoy it.


----------

